# دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية للمشاريع الصناعية (pdf)



## أحمد010203 (9 فبراير 2013)

أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع المنقول لتعم الفائدة للجميع ،، والله من وراء القصد ...


----------



## عصام الوجية-HE (6 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بك

لكن اين القوانيين والحسابات على دراسة الجدوى


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (23 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر والتقديرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elnahhas (2 أبريل 2013)

هل يوجد مثال


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (19 أبريل 2013)

مرسييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MrEngine (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملف


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## كلمة رجل (18 ديسمبر 2016)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير 

:28:


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (30 سبتمبر 2017)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (21 يناير 2020)

بارك الله بك مشكور على هذا الملف كنت بحاجة ماسة له في الوقت الحالي شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## sunsraffa (16 مارس 2020)

شكرا


----------



## بكر العشرى (29 مايو 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (16 يوليو 2020)

بارك الله بك


----------

